# Parasites are the culprits!



## Guest (Feb 6, 2000)

I'm convinced parasites are what's causing all these symptoms and problems as well as worms!Try this site Go to www.poweroflife.com Click on Corporate Site and read ALL of what she has to say! Check out their product called CLEAR! This has to be what works! (Note*** you have to take the product called Experience first for a few days to prepare you for clear, it's nec.) and then check out this website also www.dailynutrient.com/clear.htm It will describe the product. I have ordered the product and am convinced parasites are the cause for all of our problems! Research it! What have we all got to lose?!It's worth the shot for me...I'll let you know how it goes. ------------------Get well everyone...


----------

